# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  هل تشاركوني عشق الأساطير الاغريقية؟

## ابن رشد المصري

من منا لا يعشق الأساطير؟
أحببنا مشاهدتها أعمالاً كرتونية ونحن صغار وأدمنا مشاهدة تجسيد عدد ليس بالقليل من أعمالها أفلام أنتجت هوليود أغلبها.
الأساطير هي مدلول صارخ عن ثقافة كل شعب وحياته .. لذلك هي تختلف كثيراً فيما بينها.
أساطير الفراعنة وقصص حابي وايزيس وأوزوريس تختلف عن أساطير الفرس تختلف عن أساطير الهند وتنازع الأسر القديمة فيها تختلف عن أساطير رومانيا الخاصة بالرعب القوطي تختلف عن الأساطير الاغريقية أجملها وأخصبها خيالاً برأيي.
أن تقرأ عن ولادة أثينا من رأس أبيها زيوس وأن ترى غضبة زيوس علي هيرا وأن تتفهم كراهية هيرا لفينوس وهرقل .. أن يحملك خيالك لرؤية حيوانات أسطورية كالقناطير والمينوتور .. أن تفزعك الميدوسا بنهايتها.
خيال رائع ومثير لا أظن أنك ستجد مثله عند شعب سوى شعب الاغريق الذي سبق العالم كله بقصصه وحكاويه الرائعة.
دفعني عشقي لقراءة أساطير الاغريق وقصص آلهتهم وتنازعهم وملاحمهم ووحوشهم وحيواناتهم الاسطورية لكتابة موضوعنا هذا .. فقد وجدت أن جميع المنتديات العربية لا تحوي عن علم الميثولوجيا الاغريقية أو علم الأساطير الاغريقية الا النذر اليسير جداً وبالتالي تتبعت عدد ليس بالقليل من المواقع الأجنبية والعربية لأقدم أكبر موسوعة عربية عن آلهة الاغريق وأشهر أساطيرهم بمشيئة الرحمن هنا في منتدانا الحبيب أبناء مصر وفي قاعته العزيزة علي قلبي قاعة التاريخ.
***
يؤمن الإغريق بتعدد الآلهة ، وقد حملت لنا رائعتى هوميروس – الشاعر الضرير – الإلياذة والاوديسا كثيراً عن تلك الآلهة ، وقد عرفت اليونان فيها بـ ( هيلاس ) .

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

كانت الميثولوجيا الإغريقية غنية بالشخصيات الألوهية والبطولية التي تكرر ذكرها في قصائد وكتابات العديد من شعراء وكتاب الإغريق، بحيث تجاوز عدد الآلهة 180 إله وأنصاف آلهة، منها ما كان لها أدوار عظيمة في الميثولوجيا الإغريقية أو في تفسير بعض الظواهر الطبيعية التي لم يتمكن الأقدمون من فهمها، ومنها كا كان لها أدوار ثانوية.
والأن سنعدد أهم آلهة الاغريق الرئيسية.

(1) زيوس Zeus



هو سيد الأرباب وملكهم، رئيس سائر الكهنة والبشر، عرفه الرومان باسم جوبتير وعرفه العرب باسم زاويش .. الابن الأصغر لاثنين من الجبابرة كرونوس وريا وشقيق عدد من الآلهة أهمهم بوزايدون وهاديس وهيرا التي تزوجها.
تقول الأسطورة أن كرونوس أباه كان يخشى أن بقوم أحد أبناءه بخلعه من على عرشه، فكان يقوم بابتلاعهم بمجرد ولادتهم، قامت زوجته ريا بإنقاذ ابنها زيوس من ميتة محققة، عندما أخفته في جزيرة كريت. نشأ زيوس تحت رعاية الـحوريات كما تولت الشاة أمالتسيا مهمة إرضاعه.

عندما بلغ سن الرشد، أجبر "زيوس" أباه كرونوس على إرجاع أبناءه الذين ابتلعهم، وحاول هؤلاء الإنتقام من أبيهم. قامت الحرب بين الجبابرة والذين كان يقودهم كرونوس والآلهة والذين كان يقودهم زيوس نفسه، انتصر زيوس وإخوته في النهاية علي أبيهم، وتم إلقاء الجبابرة في جوف ترتاروس، أصبح زيوس بعدها ملكاً على السماء، كما كانت له الأفضلية على بقية الآلهة، تولى إخوته بوسيدون وهادس تدبير كل من ملكوت البحر والعالم السفلي (مملكة الأموات) على التوالي. أما الأرض فقد تولى الثلاثة إدارتها بالتساوي.

أنجب من أخته هيرا هيفايستون وأديس وهيبا وأنجب من زوجته ليتو أبوللو وأرتميس وأنجب من زوجته دوني أفروديت وأنجب هرقل من المرأة الطيبة الكمينا ، كذلك أنجب أثينا التي ولدت من رأسه.
تشير الأساطير إلى أن زيوس كان كأي من بني البشر مزاجي الطباع عادلاً و أحيانا ظالماً ، يثور و يغضب و يحب بكره و يسامح و ينتقم ... و كانت تقام المعابد لأجله في أماكن شتى من بلاد الإغريق أشهرها في مدينة اولمبيا حيث تقام المباريات الأوليمبية . 
من أسلحته الصاعقة والبرق والرعد والمطر.

(2) هيرا







هي بنت كرونوس وريا، أخت زيوس كبير آلهة الإغريق، وزوجته فيما بعد، ربة الأرباب وزوجة زيوس الشرعية، ملكة الآلهة، وأم هيفايستوس إله النار والحدادة، و آرس إله الحرب.

اشتُهرت هيرا بالمُشاغبة والغيرة على زوجها زيوس مُتعدد العلاقات النسائية، وبلغ من مشاغباتها حداً جعل زيوس يُعلقها من معصميها بقيد ذهبي بين الأرض والسماء، ورغم ضجة الآلهة بالشكوى، خصوصاً أشقاءها الآلهة الكبار بوسايدون إله البحر، وهاديس إله العالم السفلي وملك مملكة الموتى، إلا أن الوحيد الذي أمكنه فك القيد هو ولدها هيفايستوس إله النار والحدادة والذي تعرض لغضب زيوس فيما بعد لأجل مساندته لأمه.

أذاقت هيرا زوجات زيوس الويل مثل يوروبا أم أبوللو وآرتيميس والتي طاردتها في كل أنحاء الأرض لتمنعها من وضع ولديها التوأم، الإلهين القواسين، أبوللو إله الشمس، ورب الشعر، وكمال الرجولة الإغريقية، وآرتميس ربة الصيد، الإلهة العذراء.

وحاولت ماوسعها الكيد لأولاد زيوس الآخرين مثل باخوس وهرقل، غير أن زيوس كان يتدخل لإنقاذهم منها كُل مرة.

يعرفها الرومان باسم جوني ، و كانت في الأصل ربة القمر ثم أصبحت ربة مختصة بشؤون النساء و الزواج و النسوة ، تذكر الروايات أنها كانت إحدى الربات الثلاث اللواتي تنازعن أمام باريس الطروادي للفوز بلقب أجمل الجميلات فلما أعطى باريس التفاحة الذهبية إلى افروديت، و نالت اللقب أحست هيرا بكره شديد نحو الطرواديين، ساعدت الإغريق ووقفت بجانب أثينا طوال الحرب الطروادية حتى انتصروا على خصومهم الطرواديين، و هي لذلك تقف في الأساطير دوما ضد افروديت و هرقل . انتشرت عبادة هيرا في جميع بلاد الإغريق ، أشهر معابدها في مدينة أرجوس اليونانية و جزيرة ساموس في البحر الإيجي. 
لها دور كبير جداً في الأساطير اليونانية القديمة، وقلما تخلوا الأساطير من ذكرها، كانت تُعبد مع زوجها زيوس كما كانت تُعبد وحدها، وكانت تلجأ إليها النساء وقت شدتهن، خصوصاً وقت الولادة. كما كانت مُرشدة بحارة السفينة الأسطورية آرجوس.

يُعد طائر الطاووس رمزها، وقيل أن العملاق ذا المائة عين كان يتبعها، فلما قُتل نثرت عيونه المائة على ريش الطاووس.

(3) بوسايدون Poseidon





عرفه الرومان باسم نبتون ، ابن خرونوس و ريا وأخو زيوس .. رب المياه والبحار والمحيطات، له سلطان على العواصف و الرياح و الزلازل و خاصة في البحار ، ارتبط اسمه بأنه هو الذي وهب الحصان لبني البشر و ذلك عندما تنازع مع أثينا على امتلاك مدينة أثينا و حسم الآلهة النزاع بأن تعطى المدينة لمن يستطيع أن يهب البشر أعظم فائدة ، فضرب بوزايدون صخرة برمحه المشهور ذي الثلاث شعب ، فظهر حصان في الحال ، في حين أوجدت الربة أثينا شجرة الزيتون ، فربحت السيطرة على المدينة. 
انتشرت مراكز عبادته في المناطق البحرية كافة، و من أشهر معابده معبد بوزايدون في جزيرة كالاوية بالقرب من الشاطئ الاتيكي حيث تقام الاحتفالات المهمة . 
في أسطورة الأوديسا، ذُكِرَ أن أوديسيوس، ملك أثيكا، أغضب بوسيدون بسبب إنكاره لفضل بوسيدون عليه في انتصاره في حرب طروادة، وقد حكم عليه بوسيدون بأن لايصل إلى أرضه أبدا، وأن يبقى تائها في البحر. وكانت هذه القصة تمثل تحدي الإنسان أوديسيوس للإله بوسيدون.
هوأب آثينا وأطلس في الميثولولجيا الأمازيغية أما في الميثولوجيا الإغريقية فهو أخ كبير الآلهة الإغريق زيوس وهو يعتبر من الآلهة الأولمبية العظيمة لأنه وزيوس وهيرا من أقدم الآلهة، وكانت امفتريت زوجته، غير أنه كانت له ارتباطات مع غيرها من الزيجات سواء الإلاهية أو الإنسانية القابلة للموت.
حسب هيرودوت فإن بوسيدون إله أمازيغي الأصل، بحيث يقول بأن ما من شعب عرف عبادة هذا الإله في القدم إلا الأمازيغ كما أشار إلى أن كلمة بوسيدون كلمة أمازيغية، وأن الأغريق قد عرفوه عن الليبيين القدامى أي الأمازيغ، في عبارته التالية: "وتلك المعبودات التي يزعمون (يقصد المصريين) عدم معرفتهم لها، وعلمهم بها، يبدو لي، أنها كانت ذات أصول وخصائص بلسجية ما عدا بوسيدون، فإن معرفة الإغريق لهذا الإله، قد كانت عن طريق الليبيين، إذ ما من شعب انتشرت عبادة بوسيدون بين أفراده منذ عصور عريقة غير الشعب الليبي، الذي عبده أبدا، ومنذ القديم". 

وقد صوره هيرودوت كرب يتنقل في أعماق البحار على عربة تجرها أحصنة ذهبية حاملا حربة، وعند غضبه يهيج بها أمواج البحر. ويرى "الأستاذ سيرجي" أن بوسيدون الذي لم تعرف عبادته في مصر القديمة انتقل إلى اليونام من ليبيا أي تامزغا وأنه من العبث البحث عن أصل عبادته خارج ليبيا حيث كان يكرم.
يرى بعض المؤرخين ومن بينهم "الأستاذ محمد مصطفى بازامه" أن ست الذي ربط بالإله تيفون يتميز بخصائص ترجح ارتباطه بنفس الإله الليبي، فهو يتميز بالقوه نفسها وهو مايتجلى في كونه إله العواصف والزوابع والرعد والزلازل والسحب، ثم تساءل عما إذا كان كلاهما إله واحد عرف باسم بوسيدون عند الليبيين وباسم ست عند المصريين القدماء.

(4) هيدز أو بلوتو Hades 



رب العالم السفلي ومملكة الأموات، سمي هيدز اي مانح الثروة كنايه عما تحمله باطن الارض من كنوز و التى هي جزء من مملكته واشتهر هاديس بخوزته التي تخفيه عن الانظار ومعني (هاديس) اي الخفي و قد سمي بهذا الاسم نسبه الي خوزته.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

(5) ليتو
هي أم الآلهة التوأم أبولو وآرتميس من زيوس، وإبنة كلاً من جبابرة كايوس وفيبي.

كنتيجة لحملها من زيوس، عاقبتها زوجته هيرا بمنعها من التمتع بسبل الراحة الضرورية أثناء الحمل، حيث أطلقت في إثرها ثعبان ضخم يدعى بايثون، ولعنتها كي لا تتمكن من الإنجاب في مكان تشرق فيه الشمس، لذلك، نقلها زيوس إلى جزيرة ديلوس المغمورة تحت الماء، والتي لاتطالها أشعة الشمس، لتكسر بذلك القيود التي فرضتها عليها هيرا.

والأن سيكن حديثنا عن باقي كبار الآلهة من أبناء زيوس

(6) أثينا athena







يعرفها الرومان باسم مينيرفا، تروي الأساطير الإغريقية أن احد الآلهة اخبر زيوس بأن أول زوجاته ميتس و كانت حاملاً منه سوف تلد له ولداً و يكون أقوى منه ، فابتلع زيوس ميتس ليحول دون تحقيق النبوءة ، و ما إن فعل ذلك حتى أصابه صداع شديد ، اضطر بعدها هيفايستوس ابن زيوس من هيرا واله الحدادة إلى إن يضربه بفأس على رأسه فشقها و خرجت منه أثينا بكامل لباسها وأسلحتها تصرخ صرخات الحرب . و عرفت بأنها ربة الحرب و حامية المدن و خاصة أثينا التي سميت باسمها ، و كانت ربة الحكمة و الزراعة و مانحة الزيتون إلى البشر و من أحب الأشياء إليها الزيتون و البومة و الديك و الثعبان فهي أنعمت علي البشر فوهبتهم شجرة الزيتون ، أقيم لها اكبر معبد عرفه الإغريق في تاريخهم ، و هو معبد البارثينون على هضبة الاكروبول في أثينا ، و يعد عيدها بان أثينا من أهم الأعياد في بلاد الإغريق. 
كانت أثينا تمثل الجانب العقلاني من الحرب، وقد عبدها الإغريق أيضًا بوصفها راعية للفنون والحرف. وكانت بارعة بشكل خاص في الغزل والحياكة. وقد ادعت امرأة من البشر تدعى أراكني أن حياكتها لاتقل جودة عن حياكة أثينا وتحدتها للدخول معها في مسابقة حياكة. تختلف الأساطير حول من فازت بتلك المسابقة، وطبقًا لإحداها، قامت أثينا بعد المسابقة بتحويل أراكني إلى عنكبوت بحيث يتعين عليها قضاء حياتها في الغزل.
لم تتزوج أثينا مطلقًا، والإغريق يسمونها بالاس (البكر) وبارثينوس (العذراء).
تصور رسومات الفنانين القدماء أثينا وهي ترتدي خوذة ودرعًا سحريًا يسمى إيجس وتتخذ أثينا من البومة رمزًا رئيسيًا لها وهي ابنة زيوس المفضلة.

(7) أبوللو Apollo



عرفه الرومان بأسماء كثيرة أشهرها فوبيوس و هليوس، هو إله الشمس، إله الموسيقى، إله الرماية(وليس إله الحرب)، إله الشعر، إله الرسم، إله النبوءة، أله الوباء والشفاء، إله العناية بالحيوان، إله التألق، إله الحراثة. يملك جمال ورجولة خالدة.
وهو ابن الإله زيوس والالهة ليتو والأخّ التوأم لآرتيميس، وكان مقر عبادته بجزيرة دولفي باليونان حيث أهم المعابد الإغريقية قدسية وقد عبده أهلها لأنه قتل التنين بيثيا في هذه المدينة ويقال أن كهنة دلفي كان يحدث لهم غيبوبة ويتكلمون على لسان أبولو بكلام غير مفهوم ولا يستطع احد تفسيره إلا الكهنة حيث كانت تقام أعياد و مهرجانات كل أربعة أعوام تعرف باسم الأعياد البوثية ، و كان معبده في دلفي يعد .، يحج إليه الإغريق من كل الجهات لاستشارته في أمور خاصة و عامة كما كان ديلوس مسقط رأسه أكبر مركز لعبادته.
طبقا لإلياذة هوميروس، ضرب أبولو أسهم الطاعون إلى المعسكر اليوناني، وكون أبولو إله الشفاء الديني كان يسمح للقتلة وأصحاب الأعمال اللاأخلاقية بفعل طقوس تنقية وتوبة.
البجع مقدّس عند أبولو (تقول أحد الأساطير بأنّ أبولو كان يطير على ظهر بجعة إلى أرض هيبربوريانز حيث كان يقضي شهور الشتاء بينهم)، والذئب والدولفين أيضا مقدسين عنده.
يملك القوس والسهام، وعلى رأسه تاج غار، ويملك قيثارة ومضرب. لكن ملكيته الأكثر شهرة هي الحامل الثلاثي، رمز سلطاته النبوية.
كان له العديد من الألقاب، أبولو بيثيان (اسمه في دولفي)، أبولو أبوتروبايوس Apotropaeus (أبولو الذي يتفادى الشرّ)، وأبولو نيمفيغيتس Nymphegetes (أبولو الذي يعتني بالحوريات). كإله الرعاة كان عنده لقب Lukeios أيضا (من lykos ذئب)، يحمي القطعان من حيوان الذئب، وNomius (من المراعي، يعود إلى الرعاة).

كونه إله المستعمرين، كان أبولو يوجه الكهنه في دولفي لإعطاء توجيه قدسي، حيث يقرر إتجاه الإستكشافات والفتوحات. كان هذا أثناء قمة عصر الإستعمار حوالي في 750-550 قبل الميلاد، حيث كان لقبه الرئيسي Archigetes (زعيم المستعمرين). طبقا لأحد الأساطير، كان أبولو هو الذي ساعد المستعمرين الكريتيين أو الأركاديين على العثور على مدينة تروي.

لكنّه لم يكن الإله المهذب دائما، النساء الاتي لاحقهن يصعب عليهن التكلم عما حصل معهن بسببه، إما بسبب المسخ أو ماهو أسوأ. دافني تحولت إلى شجرة غار وكليتيا تحولت إلى عبّاد شمس.
غير أنه كان أبوللو مولعاً بحورية اسمها دافني ابنة بينيس إله النهر التي طالما امتنعت عنه .. تقول الأسطورة أنه طاردها فهربت منه واحتمت بأبيها الذي مسخها شجرة من نبات الغار فاتخذها أبولُّو شجرته المقدسة.
في عام 1624 كلف الكاردينال بورغيس رغم أنه رجل دين وبالتالي لا يصح أن يهتم بمعتقدات وأساطير وثنية قديمة النحات جيان لورنزو بتحويل القصة الي عمل رخامي وقد أبدع في تسجيل لحظة الالتحام حيث تتحول يديها وخصلات شعرها لأوراق الشجرة وتتحول قدميها لجسد الشجرة.

(8) آرتميس  Artemis




عرفها الرومان باسم ديانا وعرفها الاغريق بآرتميس (باليونانية القديمة: Άρτεμις)، بحسب الميثولوجيا الإغريقية القديمة، هي إلهة الصيد والبرية، حامية الأطفال، وإلهة الإنجاب وكل ما يتعلق بالمرأة حامية الشرف العذري و معينة النساء عند الوضع ، ارتبط اسمها بالقمر كما ارتبط اسم أبوللو بالشمس ، و انتشرت معابدها في كافة بلاد الإغريق و خاصة في المدن التي يكثر بها الصيادون . وتعتبر آرتميس إحدى أهم وأقوى الآلهة، حيث أنها تنتمي للأولمبيين، أو الآلهة الإثنا عشر. هي ابنة كلا من زيوس، ملك الآلهة، وليتو، وهي أيضاً الأخت التوأم لأبولو(أبولون). 
كانت الهه العفاف والطهر تتخذ كل وصيفاتها من العذارى وكانت تعاقبهن بقسوه اذا فقدن عذريتهن . 
قتلت ارتميس الحورية كاليستو إحدى تابعاتها لأنها ضاجعت زيوس، وحولت الصياد أكتاوون الي ظبي لأنه رآها عارية يوماً تستحم في البحيرة فهاجمته كلاب صيده وقتلته . يرسم الفنانون آرتيميس دوماً في صورة صيادة جميلة تحمل قوسًا وجعبة سهام.
بحسب الأساطير كانت صديقة للبشر، وكجميع الأولمبيون كان لها مفضلين من البشر، لكنها لم تستطع حمايتهم جميعا من الأخطار. كانت إلهة عذراء، شابة ومنطلقة، تؤمن بالحرية والإستقلال وتحب حياة الخلاء. تعارض الزواج كونه قيداً للمرأة في رأيها ولا تحب مصاحبة الرجال كثيراً، إلا أنها كانت ترافق بعضاً منهم مثل أوريون أثناء الصيد. لكنها كانت في بعض الأحيان سريعة الغضب والإنتقام .

هي إحدى ثلاثة إلهات ذات مناعة ضد سحر وقوة أفروديت، والإثتنان الأخريتان هما أثينا وهيستيا. من الجدير بالذكر أنها كانت مهتمة بعفتها وعذريتها منذ صغرها، في بعض الأساطير منذ أن كانت في الثالثة من عمرها، حيث جلست على حضن أبيها لتطلب منه تحقيق بعضاً من أمانيها، أولها العذرية الأبدية، ثم تمنت أن تكون جميع حورياتها صغاراً في السن (في التاسعة من العمر تقريباً)، حيث كان ذلك العمر هو نفسه فترة الدخول إلى سن المراهقة والنضوج في اليونان القديمة، وجميعهن عذراوات. ثم تمنت الحصول على عربة فضية (أو ذهبية) تقودها تحتم على جميع توابعها أن يلتزموا بالعفة في حياتهم وأن يحافظوا على عذريتهم.

إعتبرت آرتميس إلهة ذات تناقضات كثيرة، حتى في وظائفها، فوظيفتها الرئيسية هي الطواف في البراري والأدغال والأراضي الغير معمرة والصيد بواسطة قوسها الفضي الذي صنعها لها هفستوس والسيكلوب وسهامها، وحماية الصيادين أثناء رحلاتهم. إلا أنها أيضاً تعمل على حماية الحيوانات وتقديسها عندما تطوف هذه المناطق بواسطة عربتها الفضية برفقة حورياتها، أو عندما تطوفها رقصاً فتبارك وتحمي الحيوانات الصغيرة بصنادلها الفضية. وتصب غضبها على من يتعدى على مقدساتها، كما حدث مع أغمنون أثناء حرب طروادة، حيث أنها منعت الرياح من الهبوب فتوقف أسطوله البحري بأكمله، نتيجة قتله لظبي في المنطقة المقدسة أو المحمية (ملجأ آرتميس في براورن).

إلى جانب ذلك، فهي تهتم بأمور المرأة، حيث كانت تحفظ وتحمي الفتيات الصغيرات وتستمر في ذلك حتى مرحلة البلوغ والنضوج، لذلك كانت الفتيات المقبلات على الزواج يقمن بتقديم دمية صغيرة أو خصلة من شعورهن قرباناً لها، إستعداداً للحياة الزوجية. لكنها تلام في العادة عند الموت المفاجيء للنساء، حيث تطلق سهامها على المرأة فتقتلها على الفور، وبالرغم من كونها إلهة عذراء، فإنها تساعد النساء أثناء الإنجاب. وقد يرجع هذا الأمر إلى مساعدتها لوالدتها أثناء إنجابها لأبولو الذي ولدت قبله بيوم.

لم تكن ضليعة بأمور الحرب كأخيها، لكنها كانت تستطيع معاقبة من تريد بأمر زيوس، كما حدث مع الملكة نيوبي، عندما تفاخرت بأبنائها الإثني عشر، وأهانت ليتو أمها لإنجابها إبنين فقط هما آرتميس وأبوللو، فقامت مع أخيها بقتل جميع أبناء نيوبي بسهامهم، حيث تولى أبولو قتل الذكور الستة، بينما قتلت آرتميس الإناث الست.
إنتشرت عبادتها في معظم المدن الإغريقية كإلهة ثانوية، بالرغم من أهميتها الكبيرة، إلا أن عبادتها كإلهة رئيسية كانت منتشرة بشكل كبير في آسيا الصغرى (تركيا حاليا) ولكن كإلهة الخصوبة إلى جانب الصيد. بني معبد آرتميس في أفيسوس، عاصمة آسيا الصغرى في القدم، وتعتبر إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع.
كانت تقام العديد من المناسبات والحفلات إكراماً لآرتميس، أهمها براورونيا، التي كانت تقام في براورون، وحفلة آرتميس أورثيا، التي كانت تقام في أسبارطة، حيث يقوم الشبان بسرقة قطع الجبن من المذبح، ثم يجلدون بالسوط. وتفسير مثل هذا التقليد غير معروف.

أما بالنسبة لتوابعها أو كهنة معبدها، فكن من الفتيات التي وصلن لمرحلة البلوغ، حيث يدخلن لهذه العبادة مباشرة، وفي حال قرار إحدى الفتيات بالزواج، عليها تقديم كل ما مثل عذريتها، من خصلات شعرها إلى الدمى على المذبح، ثم ترك الأراضي التي أقيم عليها المعبد نهائيا. أما الرجال، فقد عبدت من قبلهم كإلهة صيد في الغالب

----------


## ريـم

أخي ابن رشد المصري..
الموضوع بجد أكثر من رائع يا رامي..
انا كمان بحب جداً الأساطير الاغريقية 
و بتشدني جداً.. سواء هي أو الرومانية أو حتى حواديت الفراعنة..
حقيقي الأساطير دي بتقدر تخلينا نبص جوه عقل الشعوب ايامها
و تراثهم و تقالديهم و قد ايه ايمانهم بالحاجات دي كان كبير جداً 
و جزء مهم من حياتهم..
رامي انا ماقرأتش -بسبب انشغالي- كل الموضوع 
لكن ده تسجيل حضور و متابعة 
و هأرجع في أقرب فرصة إن شاء الله اقول رأييي في اي حاجة حسيت اني عايزة اقول رأيي فيها..
لكن أكيد هأتابه الموضوع معاكم..
و في انتظار المزيد إن شاء الله..
مع خالص تحياتي..

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
ازيك يارامي؟؟
هتصدقني لو قولت لك أن فكرة الموضوع ده كانت على بالي من فترة ..
بس كنت ناوية أنزل عن الاساطير عامة ..
بجد يارامي فكرة ممتاااااازة..
أنا قرأت جزء بس لسة الباقي .. بس ماهانش عليا أمشي من غير ما أشكرك  :: 
متابعة معاك إن شاء الله 
تحيـــاتي لك اخي العزيز
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


موضوع جميل جدا  

الف شكر لك 

مع اطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> أخي ابن رشد المصري..
> الموضوع بجد أكثر من رائع يا رامي..
> انا كمان بحب جداً الأساطير الاغريقية 
> و بتشدني جداً.. سواء هي أو الرومانية أو حتى حواديت الفراعنة..
> حقيقي الأساطير دي بتقدر تخلينا نبص جوه عقل الشعوب ايامها
> و تراثهم و تقالديهم و قد ايه ايمانهم بالحاجات دي كان كبير جداً 
> و جزء مهم من حياتهم..
> رامي انا ماقرأتش -بسبب انشغالي- كل الموضوع 
> لكن ده تسجيل حضور و متابعة 
> ...


لا يا ريم عايزك تقريه كله أول بأول علشان مزعلش منك  ::sorry:: 
لسه في حاجات كتير ناقصة أشد بكتير .. احنا بنقول يا هادي  :y: 
ربنا يعينك ويوفقك يارب في مزاكرتك

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> السلام عليكم 
> ازيك يارامي؟؟
> هتصدقني لو قولت لك أن فكرة الموضوع ده كانت على بالي من فترة ..
> بس كنت ناوية أنزل عن الاساطير عامة ..
> بجد يارامي فكرة ممتاااااازة..
> أنا قرأت جزء بس لسة الباقي .. بس ماهانش عليا أمشي من غير ما أشكرك 
> متابعة معاك إن شاء الله 
> تحيـــاتي لك اخي العزيز


وعليكم السلااااااااام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عاش من شافك يا نشوى



> هتصدقني لو قولت لك أن فكرة الموضوع ده كانت على بالي من فترة ..


لااااااا يا ماما
نحن نختلف عن الأخرون .. بعدين الكلام عن الأساطير عامة موجود كتير وكله قشور بسيطة .. لكن تعملي موسوعة زي دي ومصورة أتحداكي تلاقيها في مكان تاني  ::no2:: 
بعدين انتي حظك وحش .. لو عرفت ده كنا نعمل الموضوع مع بعض .. انتي عارفة أنا بحب المواضيع الثنائية جداً .. خاصة ان شغلي بيمنعني أوقات من تكملة مواضيع بتبقي عزيزة علي قلبي  :Shutup2: 
ومين عالم يمكن الثنائي يثبت نجاح ويثبتوا مع بعض في كذا فيلم قصدي كذا موضوع ويبقو صلاح ذو الفقار وشادية.  :Icecream: 
بانتظارك يا نشوى ويارب الموضوع يعجبك  :f:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا  
> 
> الف شكر لك 
> 
> مع اطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق


الشكر موصول لصاحب المرور العطر
لك تحيتي ومودتي أخي ناصر
آمل أن يطيب لك ما هو آت  :y:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ذكرت فيما ذكرت عن آرتميس أنها من ضمن الأوليمبيين الاثنا عشر لكني نسيت توضيح من هم الأوليمبيين الاثنا عشر.
هم آلهة الأوليمب .. أقواهم وأكبرهم وأقدمهم وهم بالترتيب:

زيوس كبير الآلهة، هيرا كبيرة الآلهة، بوسيدون اله البحار، هيستيا الهة الموقد، ديميتر الهة الزراعة والخصوبة، آثينا الهة الحرب والحكمة، آرتميس الهة الصيد والرماية والعذرية، أبولو اله الفنون، أفروديت الهة الحب والجمال، آريس اله الحرب والانتقام، هفستوس اله النار وزوج أفروديت، هيرميز إله السفر واللصوص والتجارة ورسول الآلهة. 
غير أن هيستيا تنازلت عن عن منصبها كإحدى الآلهة الأولمبية الرئيسية لدايونايسوس اله الخمر. 

(9) هيرميز Hermes 



هيرميز (باليونانية القديمة: Ἑρμῆς) في أساطير الميثولوجيا الإغريقية القديمة هو مراسل الآلهة اليونان وخادم زيوس الخاص، هو ابن زيوس ومايا بنت الجبار أطلس. 
عرفه الرومان باسم مركوريوس ، ابن زيوس وله في الأساطير اختصاصات متعددة أشهرها رسول الآلهة ، حامي الحدود و رب خداع اللصوص و رب الحظ و التجارة ، و مخترع الحروف و الأعداد و القيثارة ومرشد أرواح الموتى إلى العالم السفلي ... أهم مستلزماته القبعة المجنحة و الحذاء المجنح  كما أنه يحمل عصىً ذهبية سحرية يلتف حولها أفعوانات ويترأس العصا جناحان، وتسمى العصى "القادوسيوس" Caduceus. 
بنى الإغريق كثيراً من المدن على اسمه و أطلقوا عليها اسمه منها مدينة هيرموبوليس في صعيد مصر .
ينقل هيرميز أرواح الموتى إلى العالم السفلي وكان يعتقد أنه يملك قوى سحرية على النوم والأحلام.
عرف أنه حامي القوافل والقطعان. كان هيرميز معبود الرياضيين أيضاً، فقد كان حامي الساحات الرياضية بنوعيها: الجيمنازيوم والإستاديوم وكان يعتقد أنه يمنح الحظ الحسن ووافر الثروات. وقد عرف في الميثولوجيا أنه ذو طباع حميدة وحسنة إلا أنه كان يعتبر خصم خطير، فقد عرف عنه أنه ماكر ومحتال وسارق، فقد ذكرت بعض أساطير ولادته أنه سرق في يوم ولادته قطيع من الأبقار لأخيه إله الشمس أبولو، وقد أخفى أثرها بأنه أجبر القطيع على أن يمشون عكس مجراهم، وعندما واجهه أبولو بذلك، أنكر هيرميز فعلته، في نهاية الأمر، تصالح الأخوان عندما أهدى هيرميز لأبولو قيثارة اخترعها للتو.

جُسد هيرميز في الفنون الإغريقية الأولى على أنه رجل ناضج، ذو لحية أما في الفنون الكلاسيكية فقد جُسد على أنه شاب رياضي أمرد.

(10) أفروديت Aphrodite

عرفها الرومان باسم فينوس ، إضافة إلى ألقاب أخرى ، و هي ابنة زيوس و ديوني ، و ربة الإخصاب عند المخلوقات و النباتات ، و ربة الحب و الجمال ، و يعتقد بعض العلماء بأن عبادتها تنبع من أصل شرقي و أنها تمثل الربة السورية ( عشتار ) ، تزوجت مرغمة من الإله هيفايستوس ( أقبح الآلهة ) اله النار والحدادة ابن هيرا وزيوس لكنها أحبت اريس اله الحرب ، كما عشقت من البشر ادونيس ، و كانت دائما على عداء مع الربة أثينا ، تفنن المثالون الإغريق و الرومان في تصويرها عارية، و قد ارتبط ظهورها في الأعمال الفنية بابنها الطفل كيوبيد ، و هو طفل مجنح يرمي البشر والعشاق بسهامه ...  كانت تعبد في أماكن كثيرة أشهرها جزر كوثيرا و قبرص و بافسوس و ساموس و مدينة افسوس ، و تسمى أعيادها ( الافروديسية ). 
كان من طقوس عبادتها أن يمارس الرجال والنساء العهارة كجزء من عبادتهم. وقد تم ذكر المعبد في رحلة بولس الرسول إلى أثينا والكنيسة التي أنشأت في مكان المعبد، كما تم تحويل معبد أفروديت في دمشق، إلى كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان.

اعتقد اليونان القدماء أن لأفروديت طبيعة مزدوجة. وأطلقوا عليها اسم أفروديت الذي يعني قرينة الجميع، وكانت تعتبر رمزًا للعشق الجسدي. كما سمّوها أيضًا أفروديت السماء رمزًا للحب الوجداني والفكري. وكان يلازمها إله العشق إيروس الذي اعتبرته بعض الأساطير ابنًا لها. واتخذها اليونان إلاهة للخصوبة، فقاموا بعبادتها كمصدر للحياة والمحافظة عليها.

رغم زواجها من هيفايستوس الا أنه كانت لها علاقات غرامية مع كل من آريس إله الحرب والذي أنجبت منه ايدوس اله الحب، وأنكايسيس الأمير الطروادي، وأدونيس الصياد جميل، الذي ما لبث أن افترسه دب متوحش، فلجأت أفروديت إلى زيوس ليعيده إلى الحياة. وقرر زيوس عندئذ أن يقضي أدونيس ستة أشهر مع أفروديت، وستة أشهر في العالم السفلي وهكذا صارت الأشهر الستة التي يقضيها أدونيس مع أفروديت فترة يعم فيها الدفء ويزهر النبات. ولكن عند هبوطه إلى العالم السفلي ينقلب الطقس باردًا ويموت النبات. واتخذ اليونانيين هذه الأسطورة تفسيرًا لتغير الفصول.
أما عن ولادتها فتقول الأسطورة أنها ولدت في قبرص بعد أن قام كورنس بقطع العضو التناسلي ليورنس فسقط مع الدم والمني في البحر فتكونت رغوة، وتكونت أفروديت من كامل الرغوة.

وقد كانت (افروديت) تسمى ايضا قبرص وكوثيريا لان عبادتها انتشرت في هاتين الجزيرتين, كما كانت تعبد في اثينا وكورنته, وكانت تسمى ايضا بانديموس اي اله الخلق اجمعين.
وعندما قدم لها باريس الطروادي التفاحه الذهبية التي اختلفت عليها الربات كافأته على ذلك بان وهبته اجمل امراه في الكون هيلينا التى من اجلها نشبت حرب طروادة. فوقفت بجانب الطرواديين . 

(11) آريس  Ares

أخو آثينا، اله الحرب والخصام والنزاع عند اليونان . وهو يثير الشقاق بين الالهه والبشر.

(12) ديميتر Demeter



إلهة الطبيعة والنبات، تعتبر من الآلهه الكبار لأنها أخت بوسيدون وزيويس وهيدس، وتأتي بالمرتبة الرابعه عند الإغريق، ويقال أن العبادة لها يزيد من منتوجات المحاصيل وأنها إذا غضبت تفقد الأرض خصوبتها ولهذا كانوا يحرصون على إرضائها.

(13) هيستيا hestia



هي الإبنة الكبرى لـ كرونوس وريا من جبابرة الإغريق وأخت زيوس الكبري.
كان يعتقد أنها مسؤولة عن موقد المذبح في المعابد، وكانت تقدم الصلوات لها قبل وبعد الوجبات. ورغم أن ظهورها في الأساطير كان قليلاً، إلا أن غالبية المدن كانت تحتوي على موقد عام حيث تشتعل نيرانها المقدسة. في روما، عرفت بالآلهة فيستا، وكانت تخدمها ست كاهنات عذراوات عرفن بعذراوات فيستا.

(14) هيفاستوس Hephaestus 



اله الحدادة والنار .. ابن زيوس وهيرا.
هو من شج رأس زيوس بالفأس بعد أن اعتراه الصداع لتخرج آثينا من رأس أبيها.
يوصف بأنه أقبح الألهة وله عرجة في مشيته .. سببها أنه بعد أن حرر هيرا من أسرها التي غضب عليها زيوس وقيدها في سلاسل ذهبية بين السماء والأرض كنتيجة لارسالها عاصفة أرادت أن تغرق بها هرقليز في البحر رماه من فوق الأوليمب فكسرت قدمه.
تزوجت من أفروديت التي عاشرت آريس في بيته وهو غائب وبعد عودته وجدهما معاً ففضحهم عند آلهة الأوليمب.

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله
تسلم ايدك يا رامى على موضوعك القيم
مجهودك واضح فيه يا رامى   :y: 
فيه معلومات كتيرة جميلة اول مره اعرفها
شكرا لك وفى انتظار كل ما هو مميز منك
تقبل تحياااااااتى

----------


## Amira

الموضوع رائع بجد و انا كنت اعرف اسماء بعض الالهة 
لكن ماكنتش اعرف الاسطورة ايه .... 

بجد انا استمتعت بالموضوع  :y:  جميل يا رامي تسلم إيدك  :f:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله
> تسلم ايدك يا رامى على موضوعك القيم
> مجهودك واضح فيه يا رامى  
> فيه معلومات كتيرة جميلة اول مره اعرفها
> شكرا لك وفى انتظار كل ما هو مميز منك
> تقبل تحياااااااتى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
تسلمي انتي يا دعاء على ردك الأقيم.
يارب الباقي يعجبك أكتر.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ابن رشد موضوع و لا اروع*
*لا استطيع ان اعلق علي هذا الجمال*
*عشت مع معظم هؤلاء  الالهة في الاوديسة و الالياذة*
*رائعة ما تكتب و رائع ما تفكر فيه*
*زادك الله من علمه و فضله*
*في امان الله*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

باستثناء ليتو بامكانا القول أننا ذكرنا سكان الأوليمب الاثنا عشر وهم أهم آلهة الاغريق.
لكنهم ليسوا كل الآلهة فعدد آلهتهم 180 الاه ونصف الاه .. وأنصاف الألهة كما تعلمون هم مولدين من آلهة وبشر .. كأن يكن الاه عاشر بشرية فأنجبا نصف الاه كشأن هرقليز مثلاً.
غير أن ميثولوجيا الاغريق لم تحوي آلهة هم الـ 180 الاه فقط .. بل ضمت جبابرة ووحوش وحيوانات أسطورية وأساطير أشهرها أسطورة ميدوسا.
وبالتالي هل نعتبر موضوعنا انتهى؟  ::mazika2:: 
بالطبع لا  :Closedeyes: 
استمرو معي وآمل أن أقدم لكم وجبة دسمة تحبونها وتحتفظوا بها ان شاء الرحمن فربما لن تروا مثلها على موقع عربي.  ::mazika:: 

(15) آمفرتيت Amphitrite





امفريت هي احدى الحوريات شغف بها بوسيدون او نبتون حباً فتزوجها وتوجها ملكة الي جانبه علي البحار

(16) آمون



نعم هو الاله المصري القديم لذا لن أطنب في الحديث عن قصصه فهو أقرب للميثيولوجيا المصرية القديمة عن نظيرتها الاغريقية.
لكني سأحتاج لشرح أمر ما في البداية كي نتفهم الحال حينئذ .. اذا كان تواصل العالم حالياً يسيراً للغاية فهو لم يكن مستحيلاً في هذا العصر .. بوسايدون مثلاً الاه البحار أجمع كثيرون على أنه في الأساس الاه ليبي عبد في ليبيا وفي طنجة وأخذه عنهم الاغريق.
ولا يختلف الأمر كثيراً عند آمون باعتباره ملكا للآلهة المصرية القديمة، ربط اليونانيون بين أمون و زيوس، كما ربطوا بين موت و هيرا. كما ارتبط خنوم بزيوس أيضا ربما بسبب شبهه بأمون، و بما أن نوع الكبش المميز له انقرض مبكرا، أصبح خنوم أيضا يرتبط بكبش أمون .. مثل هذا يدلل على مدي التأثر الاغريقي بآلهة الفراعنة وادخالهم اياهم في ديانتهم.
والقصة أنه كانت هناك عرافة شهيرة قد تأسست لعدة قرون في معبد أمون في واحة سيوة في الصحراء الليبية و التي كانت تتمتع باستقلالية كبيرة عن ملوك وادي النيل (ذلك يعني أن عبادة آمون تخطت وادي النيل الى الصحراء الليبية)، و اشتهرت عندما اختفت بدون أثر الحملة الفارسية التي وجهها قمبيز لتدمير المعبد.
اشتهرت عرافة أمون عند الإغريق لدرجة أن الإسكندر الأكبر ارتحل إليها بعد معركة إسّوس ليحصل على مباركتها و ليتوج ملكاً على مصر و ليسمى ابناً لأمون (ثم تخطتها الي بلاد الاغريق)، كما كان ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة يعتبرون أبناء أمون، الذي أخصب الملكة الأم ، و أحياناً ما ارتدوا قرني الكبش، و هكذا صور الإسكندر مرتديهما على العملات المضروبة.
حتى ان التأثر لم يكن ليبياً واغريقياً فحسب فقد وجد إله أمازيغي له اسم مشابه و يتشابه مع أمون في بعض صفاته هو حمون، و تشكل سيوة نقطة استناد رئيسية لنظرية تقترح وجود علاقة ما بينهما، كما توجد دراسات توضح أن علاقة ما قد توجد بينهما بافتراض أن اسمه مشتق من كلمة أمازيغية (التي تمت بصلة قرابة للمصرية في نفس العائلة اللغوية) تعني 'ماء' و إن كان هذا غير مؤكد في ضوء المعارف الحالية. كما يعتقد النوبيون أنه أصلا من منطقة جبل بركل (حاليا في شمال السودان). و من المحتمل أنه كانت توجد آلهة محلية لدى هذه الشعوب تشبه في صفاتها أمون مما سهل تقبلها له فدمجت بينه و بين آلهتها المحلية كما تشرب هو صفاتها لديهم، و من المحتمل أيضا أنه وجدت لأمون أصول مغرقة في القدم (ربما تعود إلى ما قبل التاريخ) لدى الشعوب الأفريقية القديمة التي تشكل أصول كل هذه الشعوب من نوبيين و أمازيغ و باقي سكان وادي النيل والتي عبرت بدورها المتوسط لتدخل بلاد الاغريق ومعارفهم.

(17) ديونيسوس



إله الخمر لدى الإغريق ابن زيوس وسيملي. 
سكن الأوليمب بعد أن تنازلت هيستيا عن مكانها.
كرهته هيرا كرهاً شديداً وأرادت قتله .. تسببت له في الجنون فكان كثير الصراخ.
في إسطورة ولادته تطلب سيملي من زوجها زيوس أن يظهر لها بهيئته الأصليه كإله الصواعق والبروق، وعندما يفعل ذلك تموت سيملي هلعاً من المنظر المخيف وتهبط إلى العالم الأسفل وهي حامل بديونيسيوس.

يسنطيع زيوس إنقاذ الجنين من بطن أمه ولكن قبل اكتمال نموه، ثم يعمد زيوس إلى شق فخذه ويودع الجنين هناك ويخيط الشق عليه. يكمل الجنين ماتبقى له من شهور الحمل، ثم يخرج إلى الحياة في ولادة ثانيه بعد أن أمضى قسماً من أشهر حمله في رحم أمه وقسما آخر في فخذ أبيه.
توفي ديونيزيس بأن قامت التيتان بتمزيقه وهو على هيئة ثور حول نفسه إليه هربا منهم.

كان لإله الخمر طقوس سكر وفساد تقام لأجله في المعبد، وكان لإله الخمر حاشية ويسمون بعفاريت الغابه ولهم أبواق ينفخون فيها.

(18-20) ربات الرشاقه CHARITES 

هن ثلاث من بنات (زيوس)  ويرمزون الى الجمال والرقه والسحر.
بنات زيوس كبير الآلهة والحورية إيورينوم. تضطلع الإلهات الثلاث برعاية الفنون، وهن مرافقات الإلهة إفروديت المفضلات، وحافظات قَسَمَ الإخلاص الذي كثيرًا مايؤديه الشباب باسمهن. تُضفي الإلاهات الثلاث الجَمال على البنات والرقة على الشِّعْر.
وفي الفنون ترسم الإلاهات الثلاث يحتضن بعضهن بعضًا، أو يُمسك بعضهن بأيدي بعض وملابسهن متدلية. وتقف الإلاهات الثلاث في مقدمة لوحة عصر النهضة الشهيرة لابريمافرا، وهي من عمل ساندرو بوتيشيللي.

(21) نايكي Nike





الهة النصر المجنحة عند الاغريق وتسمى عند الرومان فيكتوريا.
ابنة بالاس وستيكس، لها معبد ضخم في أثينا.

(22) ايروس Eros

هو اله الحب عند الاغريق . ابن أفروديت وقد صوروه على هيئه صبي جميل ذي جباحين يحمل معه قوسا فيصيب به العشاق.
السهم الذهبي للحب والفضي للكره.يسمى عند الرومان (كيوبيد).
كثيراً ما صورته التماثيل والرسومات طفلاً صغيراً مجنحاً بجانب أمه.


(23-25) الهات القدر:

في العقيده اليونانيه هن ثلاث الهات من بنات (زيوس) كن يتحكمن في حياه البشر, فقد كانت (كلوثو) تنسج خيوط الحياه, (لاخيسس) تقيس طولها, (اتروبوس) تقطعها.

(26) ارينز

ربات الغضب والانتقام .كن ثلاث انسات لهن اجنحه من الثعابين تتدلى من شعر رؤوسهن,
كانت مهمتهن اقتفاء اثر المجرمين واصابتهم بالجنون وتعذيبهم في الاخرة. وقد عرفهم اليونان باسم(ديراي).

(27) برسيفونا Persephone



هي بنت ديميتر وزوجه هيدز خالها الذي أحبها وملكة العالم السفلي من بعد زواجها به. قام باختطافها وطلب من زيوس أن يوافق على زواجه بها فوافق .. توسلت الأم ديميتر الى الألهه ان يعيدوها فوافق زيوس وجعلها تعيش مع هيدز 8 اشهر في مملكه الموتى و4 في الارض بسبب اكلها رمانة من ثمار هيدز وعند مجيئها تثمر الارض.

(28) ديونوسوس

اله الاخصاب.

(29-37) ربات الفنون:

تختلف المصادر القديمة في تحديد عددهن. 
1-اراتو: للشعر الغرامي.
2-اورانيا: للفلك
3-بولوفيميا: للشعر الديني والخطابه.
4-تريسخورا: للاغاني والرقص.
5-ثاليا: للملهاه.
6-كاليوبا: لشعر الملاحم والفصاحه.
7-كليو: للتاريخ.
8-ملبوميتا: للمأساه
9-يوتريا: للشعر الغنائي و الرقص.

(38) زفيروس

إله الطب 

(39) بان Pan

إله المراعى وقمم الجبال وابن هيرمز رسول الآلهة.
لديه قامتان خلفيتان للماعز ولديه قرنان .. يحب الضوضاء والموسيقى.
حينما ولد فرت مولدته وخافت من وجهه لذلك قيل انه كائن مرعب.
أحب حورية اسمها Syrinx .. وهي احدي الحوريات شديدة الشبه بآرتميس .. في سلوكها ومظهرها رفضت حب بان وازرئته .. تعقبها بان حتى وصلت الى نهر لادون في غرب اركاديا واختبأت في ضبابه حيث تضرعت الى حوريات النهر أن يغيروا مظهرها فحولوها الى marsh reeds (لم أفلح في ترجمتها  ::uff:: ) فلما آتي بان حزن لذلك حزن شديد وظل يتذكرها .. حتى انه اخترع أداة موسيقية سماها على اسم محبوبته.

(40-44) آلهة الشرور:

* إيريس : ربة الشغب 
* فويوس : رب الرعب 
* ميتوس : رب الخوف 
* ديميوس : رب الفزع 
* باللو : رب الهلع 

(45) إربوس 

إله الظلام والذى تزوج من أمه ( إيله ) .

(46) هرقليز Heracles

اشهر الابطال اليونانيين. كان ذا قوه جباره وكانت هيرا تكرهه لانه ابن زوجها من الكمينا المرأة البشرية،  عندما ولد ارسلت له حيتين لتلدغه في مهده ولكنه خنقهما. ولما كبر تزوج ميجارا
اصابته هيرا بالجنون فقتل زوجته وابناءه. ولما عاد الى رشده اراد ان يكفر عن ذنبه فذهب الى الملك بوروشيس فكلفه 12 عمل اذا انجزها يصبح حر لكن النوبات كانت تصيبه فقتل ابنه فعاقبته الالهه , ومات عندما سممته زوجته وعندما صعد الى الاولمبس تزوج الهة الشباب الدائم هيبا.

(47) هيبا Hebe



الهة الشباب الدائم كما أسلفنا من قبل .. تزوجت من هرقليز بعدما أصبح غير فاني وأنجبت منه ابنان، تضرع اليها هرقليز يوماً وطلب منها أن تعيده شاباً لينتصر في احدى معاركه فاستجابت له. 

(48-50) الزبانية Eumenides أو Erinyes  

وهن بنات (الأرض) من الدم السائل من (أورانوس) ، والإغريق يعتبرونهن إلهات أقدم من آلهة الأولمب وهن مخلوقات يكسو رؤوسهن بدل الشعر ثعابين ، ولون جلودهن أسود ، ويقال أن هذا اللون يتغير إلى الأبيض حينما يبلغن مأربهن من تعذيب متبوعهن ، ومن خصائصهن أنهن ينفثن من أجسامهن وتنفسهن رائحة لا تطاق ، ويسيل من أفواههن لعاب هو سم زعاف وصوتهن كخوار البهائم ويسبق ظهورهن نباح كنباح الكلاب ويحملن اسواطاً بمقلض من النحاس ومشاعل وثعابين ويسكن في باطن الأرض وهن ثلاث أخوات :-
1ـ ألكتو Allekto  ومعناها الغير المنتهية.
2ـ وتيزفوني Tisphone  ومعناها الثأر والانتقام.
3ـ ميجيرا Megaira   ومعناها الحقد.
وثلاثتهن أبكار وينبن في الثأر عن كل أم منتهرة – أي بمعنى إذا أهينت أو قتلت – فينهضن للانتقام لها من مؤذيها ويتبعنه كالكلاب المسعورة ، كما أنهن يدافعن عن حقوق الوالد أو الأخ المظلومين.

(51) نمسيس  Nemesis  



الهة الانتقام العادل.

(52) وثميس

أخت نمسيس وهي الهة النظام.

(53) أيدوس Aidos 

 إلهة الحياء.

آلهة أخري:

أخيلس 
أخيلوس 
أيلوس 
أغديستيس 
ألاستور 
أليكترونا 
أنيكس 
آنثيا 
آفيا 
آريستايوس 
آسكليبيوس 
آستريا 
أيت 
آتيس 
بيا 
بورياس 
بريزو 
كابيري 
سيروس 
ساليبسو 
سيتو 
كارون 
سيرس 
كوتيس 
كراجوس 
سيبيل 
دينلاس 
ديوسكوري 
كاستور 
بوليديوسيس 
دوريس 
آيفريسون 
أيليثايا 
ألبيس 
إنياليوس 
إنيو 
إيوس 
إيوسفوروس 
إيثيهوفوس 
يوروس 
غلاكوس 
هيب 
هاكيت 
هيليوس 
هيراكلز 
هيسبيرا 
هاورز 
ثالو 
هايبريس 
هايجيا 
مويرا 
كلوثو 
لاخيسيس 
أتروبوس 
مانيا 
موموس 
مورفيوس 
موسيس 
كاليوب 
سليو 
إيراتو 
يوتيرب 
ميلبومين 
بوليهيمنيا 
توربسيشور 
ثاليا 
أورانيا 
نيمسيس 
نيرياس 
نوتاس 
بيرسيفوني 
بلاياديس 
أولسيون 
أستيروب 
سيلينو 
مايا 
ميروب 
تايجيت 
فورسيس 
بروتيوس 
بريابوس 
سيلين 
ثاناتوس 
ثيتيس 
تريتون 
تايفون 
زافيروس

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> الموضوع رائع بجد و انا كنت اعرف اسماء بعض الالهة 
> لكن ماكنتش اعرف الاسطورة ايه .... 
> 
> بجد انا استمتعت بالموضوع  جميل يا رامي تسلم إيدك


لسه يا أميرة الموضوع مخلصش  :Eat: 
لسه فاضل الجبابرة والحوريات والمخلوقات الأسطورية وبعض الأساطير.
لو الموضوع عاجبكم وحابين تتابعوه أنا ممكن أكمل معاكم لحد متقولو كفاية  ::o: 
هاه ايه رأيك؟  :No:

----------


## Amira

> لو الموضوع عاجبكم وحابين تتابعوه أنا ممكن أكمل معاكم لحد متقولو كفاية 
> هاه ايه رأيك؟


رأيي يا رامي أنه لو تكملة الموضوع متاحة بالنسبة ليك يبقي أكيد هايكون شيئ جميل ...  :f:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

تم تعديل الرد من قبل إدارة المنتدى
برجاء العضو ابن رشد
عدم تجاوز أسلوب الحوار

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*الأساطير الاغريقية عيب يا جماعة!
وصور المنحوتات كمان عيب.
قررت عدم تكملة الموضوع .. خالص اعتذاري وشكري ومودتي للجميع.
ابن رشد.*

----------


## قلب مصر

العيب ليس في الأساطير الأغريقية الجميلة التي تمدنا بمساحات من الخيال والإبداع ولا في صور المنحوتات التى تمثل رأس التمثال 
ولكن العيب في الإصرار وبشدة على عرض صور فاضحة خادشة للحياء بالرغم من توفر العديد من الصور لنفس مجموعة التماثيل وليس بها ما يعيب 

وبناء عليه سيتم غلق الموضوع طالما أنه لن يستكمل
ولكم منى جميعا وافر التقدير والتحية
قلب مصر 
مشرفة قاعة التاريخ

----------

